# Bearwood Lakes Golf Club - Review



## Snelly (Apr 4, 2013)

I had a round of golf with three friends at Bearwood Lakes yesterday afternoon and thought it would be worth penning a short review.  

This was my second visit to the club and I left yesterday, even more impressed than the first time.  It is an excellent golf club and one that I would be happy to be a member of. The clubhouse is first class, the service is attentive and unobtrusive and the food and drink are excellent too.   I love the view over the 1st, 18th and 7th holes from the main lounge and everything else in the clubhouse has a quality feel to it.

In terms of the course, it is generally an excellent test of golf with some superb holes over some nice changes in elevation.  Most of the clubs in the bag are used and I particularly like the fact that every standard of golfer can get around as the fairways are pretty generous, especially at this time of year.  The standout holes for me are the 4th, 7th and every hole from the 10th to the 14th.    
The course was also in exemplary condition for the time of year, not least given the weather that we have had recently.  
The greens were super and very true, the best I have played on since last summer without a shadow of doubt.   
We played off the whites and thought it was a very good layout but also had an eye on the black tees which really extend the course.  Personally, I would like to play from them at some stage. 

We all enjoyed ourselves tremendously, despite the ferociously cold (strong) wind and air temperature.  We also had a good game (with me taking the money!) and my friends, who are no strangers to top class golf courses, were very impressed with every aspect of the club and layout.    All vowed to return when the summer arrives to take advantage of their member for a day package.

I highly recommend Bearwood to anyone that doesn't mind a moderate outlay for a good days golf.  It is excellent value for money and well worth a visit.    My lasting impression is that it is a club that manages to disguise the fact that it is relatively new as it really creates a sense of special occasion - a trick that it's rivals (new-ish, allegedly top end courses); the Belfry, The Grove, The Oxfordshire, Loch Lomond etc. really do not do. It's an impressive trick to pull off. 

I am somewhat envious of Paul and Ethan who are members.  It is a really good golf club with lots going for it and I can't wait to go back for another game. 

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2013)

Played it last week with Paul and Rick and totally agree with you Snelly. Just a nice place to spend a day playing golf. Must have played there a dozen times, and it just gets better. Back tees in the summer when the greens are really fast might be a bit too frightening for me.oo:

Was this the fourball you bought in the H4H auction ?


----------



## User20205 (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with most of the above re Bearwood. It is a special treat to play especially in the summer. 

the only issue I have is with the below 




			despite the ferociously cold (strong) wind and air temperature.
		
Click to expand...

you have no concept of cold unless you played Camberley Heath yesterday, we had to defrost Rich afterwards by dipping him in Hogsback T.E.A


----------



## Snelly (Apr 5, 2013)

richart said:



			Was this the fourball you bought in the H4H auction ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Richard - what a bargain that was too.  

We had a great time. Greens were so good for the time of year.  So true that even I managed to chip in twice!


----------



## Snelly (Apr 5, 2013)

therod said:



			I agree with most of the above re Bearwood. It is a special treat to play especially in the summer. 

the only issue I have is with the below 



you have no concept of cold unless you played Camberley Heath yesterday, we had to defrost Rich afterwards by dipping him in Hogsback T.E.A

View attachment 5598



View attachment 5599
View attachment 5600
View attachment 5601

Click to expand...

Oh it was cold at Bearwood alright!  Took me 20 minutes in a hot shower to get the feeling in my fingers back!  That said, it looks Baltic at Camberley! At least we didn't get snowed on.... 

And Hogs Back TEA is nectar from the gods.  Absolutely delicious beer.   The London Pride at Bearwood wasn't bad either.


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2013)

As I lost on the last hole, the beer was the highlight of the day !! Hopefully we will get the T.E.A into Blackmoor.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 5, 2013)

richart said:



			As I lost on the last hole, the beer was the highlight of the day !! Hopefully we will get the T.E.A into Blackmoor.
		
Click to expand...

I'd hope not at the expense of the Alton's Pride?


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2013)

MikeH said:



			I'd hope not at the expense of the Alton's Pride?
		
Click to expand...

  No don't panic Mike !!


----------



## MikeH (Apr 5, 2013)

richart said:



			No don't panic Mike !!
		
Click to expand...

We're talking important issues here Rich!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2013)

I find the grass at bear wood a bit 'thin'. This is a new course issue. It just doesn't look old and established enough. The grove seems to have avoided this. Fairways like carpets. Bear wood, like thread bare carpets. May be its changed? I've not been there for a while.

Nice course though. Obviously.


----------

